# [Solved] Cant get DVD drive working

## mpharter

Hello,

I reinstalled gentoo on my desktop but this time I cant seem to get the DVD drive working.  There are no sr0 in /dev.  Here is the output of lspci -k.  If somebody could help me figure out where the problem is I would be very greatfull.  Let me know what other things you need to identify the problem and i will post them.

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700

   Kernel driver in use: ATIIXP_IDE

   Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_generic, pata_atiixp

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3700

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4396

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Device 19f1:0edc

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 2307

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

03:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi

   Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: SB-XFi

03:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23418 Single-Chip MPEG-2 Encoder with Integrated Analog Video/Broadcast Audio Decoder

   Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. WinTV HVR-1600
```

Thanks!Last edited by mpharter on Fri Apr 08, 2011 11:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mpharter,

You need SCSI CDROM support, and ATI PATA support in your kernel for a PATA optical drive.

Thats ATI PATA under the SATA menu, not the depreciated IDE menu.

----------

## mpharter

SCSI CDROM support and ATI PATA are enabled.  The depriciated IDE menu is not enabled at all.

Any more suggestions? Any other options Id need?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mpharter,

Put your kernel .config onto a pastebin ... all of it and I'll look it over.

----------

## mpharter

Thanks, I really appreciate it.  

http://pastebin.com/qFZFzKcy

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mpharter,

Your kernel .config looks good. As you reinstalled, I assume that the DVD drive works for booting?

That will rule out connectors and cables.

The drive need not be /dev/sr0  what does 

```
ls /dev/sr*
```

 show?

How you ever edited the kernel .config file with a text editor?

Are you sure you are running the kernel that belongs to that config?

The config is dated Fri Apr 15 15:52:51 2011, so the time and date in 

```
uname -a
```

must be after that.

That time/date is the running kernel build time and date.

----------

## mpharter

ls /dev/sr* shows ls: cannot access /dev/sr*: No such file or directory

I have only used "make menuconfig" for kernel editing

I'm really confused as to why the time is so off.  Im gonna set that to the correct date again.  Must have lost power completely somewhere along the way.

The time is inconsistent so i am going to recompile the kernel with the current config and copy it to /boot/ and give it a try......

Looks like that did it.  I had to fix a bunch of errors with times being in the future but I now the drive is working.  Thanks!

----------

